
Find Tech jobs from companies sponsoring visas - mbastian
https://techmeabroad.com
======
obenyounes
I think that this website is a very great idea... I am a web developer, but I
am also passionnate about career advices... I can give a real sample to
explain why I am so happy to talk about this new website.

I have a great network of web developpers, system administrators... living of
North Africa... Here in Paris, we need them, but it's not so easy to hire
them...A website that focus only on companies that are ready to help you
sponsoring visa is a really great idea.

In another way, On my linkedIn account, I often receive propostions from
recruters (dubai, asia,...) or startups in other countries that are looking
for webdeveloppers. Now if I receive one, I'll forward them to techmeabroad...

Regards, Ben Younes Ousama.

------
nnd
The whole approach of finding a job which sponsors a visa seems very wrong to
me.

I'd rather focus on working on what I'm passionate about.

Once you got that figured out, if you just put your time and effort to become
one of the best at what you do, the bureaucratic obstacles become merely a
distraction.

------
loukan42
nice one

